# Translations of Alexander Rusev and Lana Promos



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Lana used to be a model and an actor and went by the name of CJ Perry. Of course she'll have more followers on twitter.

If you know English, you can basically understand what Rusev says : Natural Super athlete blah blah


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry, don't know Russian but here is Rusev's promo:

*"I'm here to show the skills of one real Bulgarian champion. And if you face me, I will crush you. I am the Bulgarian brute, the super-athlete Alexander Rusev."*

Somebody else could help you with Lana's promo.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

Lana's promos translate into "hot as balls"!










That's all I need to know.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I wonder if she uses Rosetta Stone, being from Gainesville, Florida and all. :lol


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> I wonder if she uses Rosetta Stone, being from Gainesville, Florida and all. :lol


she actually knows russian


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

They really does need to do these promos
Alexander Rusev's Royal Rumble performance was impressive enough to make people pay attention to him. 
Unless they are for Lana...
These promos turn me off.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

I have absolutely no clue, but if it helps, Lana starts saying something that sounds like "Pneumonia."

Well, that's Russian for "Attention!"

Внимание! //// Vnimaniye!

https://translate.google.com/#ru/en/Внимание! (does the sound ring a bell? HAHAH)


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Doesn't Lana translate herself? I can only imagine what she says in English is repeating what she says in Russian/Bulgarian beforehand.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

*


KozmicLuis said:



I have absolutely no clue, but if it helps, Lana starts saying something that sounds like "Pneumonia."

Click to expand...

*


KozmicLuis said:


> Well, that's Russian for "Attention!"
> 
> Внимание! //// Vnimaniye!
> 
> https://translate.google.com/#ru/en/Внимание! (does the sound ring a bell? HAHAH)


I know in her last promo she said "Zdrasvuyte" which is Russian for "hello" (formal)


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Have you see Lana's instagram? She's hot as hell.

Sorry, what is this thread for?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lana is fresh, new and different, it's amazing how lucky she is on how fast her & Rusev got a call up but they deserve it and i normally don't like the big brutes!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fe fi fo thumb im a bulgarian and gunna crush you son!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

It's mostly just him saying that he is a super athlete, that he is coming to make a name for himself, crush the opposition, generic stuff like that. 

Although the promos make little sense how Lana talks in Russian and then Rusev goes into Bulgarian...two different languages.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

KozmicLuis said:


> I have absolutely no clue, but if it helps, Lana starts saying something that sounds like "Pneumonia."
> 
> Well, that's Russian for "Attention!"
> 
> ...


Pneumonia stands for Attention :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I always crack a smile at Lana saying that "Nyamyanya!" or whatever the hell it is, since she sounds like a cat in heat meowing like there's no tomorrow.



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Have you see Lana's instagram? She's hot as hell.


She's a solid C+ at best.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Have you see Lana's instagram? She's hot as hell.
> 
> Sorry, what is this thread for?


Link Please? 

Unfortunately I don't know Russian or Bulgarian :/


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

My native language is of south Slavic branch just like Bulgarian so I can pick up enoguh words to get what he's saying. The one he did on Smackdown that aired on RAW was a pretty generic powerhouse monster promo:

"I am here to dominate. Nobody and nothing can stop me. My name will be remembered for thousands of years. I am an super athlete, Alexander Rusev."

Btw his theme says "Rusev hits, Rusev crushes"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lana is hot!!! But too bad her voice reminds me of a cross between a cat and Vickie Guerrero fpalm :lol


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> She's a solid C+ at best.


:cesaro Sure she is.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Lana is hot as fuck, there's a scene form Banshee where this guy is snorting coke off her tits. Not very PG now is it lol


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I'm bulgarian and what I've heard mainly from him is:

- Nobody ever gave me anything
- I will crush anyone that stands in my way
- My name will go down in history
- I'm the super athlete

If you want me to translate you something specific, post a link.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Translation: http://youtu.be/tulnZ8PdaQA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

neolunar said:


> Lana is hot as fuck, there's a scene form Banshee where this guy is snorting coke off her tits. Not very PG now is it lol


Oh, you didn't know? Cocaine has been a pivotal part of what's best for business since the golden era.

:hogan2 :hbk rton2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I was reading a few comments online from some Russians and they were saying while she's got the language down to a pat, she mispronounces shit left and right (because she was born and currently resides in the US) and that it's cringeworthy to listen to. :lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> she actually knows russian


Well.. yeah, that's what Rosetta Stone is for. :cody


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know.. but everytime they show up it stops a show cold.

Just horrid promos as people don't even understand what they're doing most of the time.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

even at this juncture...this guy almost cookie cutter big guy...though he has the samoa joe fat boy shorts..cmon...fuck off. future endeavored by next april. 

if you're going to be short, you should prob have personality. There are 5-10 guys on the roster right now that could girilla press his ass back to bulgaria


----------



## AmbroseBeforeHoes (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably bullshit to be honest.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> Well I'm bulgarian and what I've heard mainly from him is:
> 
> - Nobody ever gave me anything
> - I will crush anyone that stands in my way
> ...


Did he said same thing again on this weeks RAW..His promos are repetitiveness :|:|


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tailhook said:


> I don't know.. *but everytime they show up it stops a show cold*.
> 
> Just horrid promos as people don't even understand what they're doing most of the time.


Out of all the other shitty stuff that happens on Raw they're the one's who stop the show cold. Stop it!


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

BlueRover said:


> It's mostly just him saying that he is a super athlete, that he is coming to make a name for himself, crush the opposition, generic stuff like that.
> 
> Although the promos make little sense how Lana talks in Russian and then Rusev goes into Bulgarian...two different languages.


Ignoring the repetitiveness etc. this is surely the oddest part of these promos, somebody in the writing team is clearly having flashbacks to the cold war era to combine these countries like this.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Crowl said:


> Ignoring the repetitiveness etc. this is surely the oddest part of these promos, somebody in the writing team is clearly having flashbacks to the cold war era to combine these countries like this.


Its an old heel tactic. Cut a promo in a language people don't understand until they boo.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Translation: Nobody gives a shit about Rusev. They've already ruined him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Crowl said:


> Ignoring the repetitiveness etc. this is surely the oddest part of these promos, somebody in the writing team is clearly having flashbacks to the cold war era to combine these countries like this.


It's hilarious. I'm assuming we're not supposed to notice though because of just how nonsensical it is. It has to be a Vince idea too.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I always crack a smile at Lana saying that "Nyamyanya!" or whatever the hell it is, since she sounds like a cat in heat meowing like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a solid C cup.


Fixed that for you


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

probably says, I'm smashing this hot chick, which is something you'll never do


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> probably says, I'm smashing this hot chick, which is something you'll never do


:lol


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

S.A.M. said:


> I was reading a few comments online from some Russians and they were saying while she's got the language down to a pat, she mispronounces shit left and right (because she was born and currently resides in the US) and that it's cringeworthy to listen to. :lol


So it's equally as annoying for Russians too..


----------



## GILLBERG69 (Feb 28, 2014)

He's saying " I look forward to being buried by cena at some filler ppv and then having a dance off with khali on main event in a few months, I am the super jobber."


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Screw Rusev, he will be doomed by Summer time, but that Lana girl :mark: , I bet she will have a better WWE career than Rusev


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Damn how the hell does everyone hate Rusev already? He's hardly done anything yet.


----------



## AndiH (Jan 3, 2006)

More Stables said:


> Damn how the hell does everyone hate Rusev already? He's hardly done anything yet.


That's the whole point. He debuted 7 weeks ago and has done jackshit since then other than the same promo every week.


----------



## gummalurk (Nov 29, 2013)

im from bulgaria woooooo. alexander fites for people like me!


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm bored of this f*cking clown already.

I think he's going to win this Andre the Giant Tropht at WM.

How can you translate "i couldn't give a sh*t" into bulgarian?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

neolunar said:


> Btw his theme says "Rusev hits, Rusev crushes"


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

More Stables said:


> Damn how the hell does everyone hate Rusev already?


This is the internet. The people that spend the most time here hate first and ask questions... no wait, they skip the questions and continue to hate later.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

More Stables said:


> Damn how the hell does everyone hate Rusev already? He's hardly done anything yet.


Just have to watch his stuff on NXT to know he's a damn decent worker. Not your typical big man, dare I say Samoa Joe like at times......besides I find him hard to hate because his success directly impacts on the amount of air time Lana's LEGS gets :yum:


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok can someone translate what he was saying in this smackdown.Thanks :talk


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Shut up and wrestle!


----------



## Charlie Magic (Dec 3, 2013)

Since he's jobbing anyways, they need to get Ryback to come out and talk smack to him, set up a match that evening, and have Rusev beat him. I think Ryback could handle that, call him a moron, etc. It's not ideal but hey. I'm a few weeks behind and just saw Rusev's first couple of these dumb promos, and was like wow that's it. Can't believe they've continued doing them.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Charlie Magic said:


> Since he's jobbing anyways, they need to get Ryback to come out and talk smack to him, set up a match that evening, and have Rusev beat him. I think Ryback could handle that, call him a moron, etc. It's not ideal but hey. I'm a few weeks behind and just saw Rusev's first couple of these dumb promos, and was like wow that's it. *Can't believe they've continued doing them.*


I totally agree.

Their making the same mistake with Rusev that they did with Los Matadores. The gimmick is becoming boring before he's even made his in-ring debut(barring the Royal Rumble).

Which means when he does debut he'll struggle to get any reaction unless he does something incredible or out of this world


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

neolunar said:


> Lana is hot as fuck, there's a scene form Banshee where this guy is snorting coke off her tits. Not very PG now is it lol


Link? 



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> How can you translate "i couldn't give a sh*t" into bulgarian?


"Imam zapek"
You're welcome


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Comparing Los Matardores to Rusev?

Right.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Doc said:


> Comparing Los Matardores to Rusev?
> 
> Right.


I bet you El Tarito will be more significant to the company than Kozlov 2.0.

debut
squash midcarders (Hey Kofi), 
cost John Cena a match in the main event of RAW, 
summer angle vs Captain USA, 
first singles match defeat at the hands of Cena in SummerSlam, 
loses all the rematches,
slowly the booking is no longer as favorable (october),
starts doing funny backstage segments,
regular on Main Event , the show no the part of the card
is already forgotten when next year Royal Rumble comes in.

and that my friend will be Rusev WWE career.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

neolunar said:


> Lana is hot as fuck, there's a scene form Banshee where this guy is snorting coke off her tits. Not very PG now is it lol


Do you have a link?


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Doc said:


> Comparing Los Matardores to Rusev?
> 
> Right.


Nope,

I'm comparing the way they've been built up to their debuts, which is almost identical. People were bored of Los Matadores before they even debuted because they ran with the same promo week after week, and made them completely irrelevant when they actually arrived. 

Rusev/Lana have done exactly the same promo for several weeks now (see a pattern here?) and people are already getting bored of them. From what I've seen of him Rusev looks brilliant and has enormous potential but WWE are in danger of burying him before he's even made his debut.

Do the Rusev/Lana promo once, maybe even twice! Just don't do it over and over again week after week. Why not add just a bit of variety to his build? 

Repetition is boring and extremely predictable.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Did lana and alexander rusev was edited off the show this week?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Just read lana backwards...iam out cheers


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sad that Lana has stopped saying "Vnimanie". But what is it she says instead now when she first comes out? She repeats it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm betting that Lana doesn't know 100% bulgarian. So I wont be surprised if he says "I want to smash you in your big juicy ass with my big bulgarian BRUTE".... Alexander. Rusev.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> I'm betting that Lana doesn't know 100% bulgarian. So I wont be surprised if he says "I want to smash you in your big juicy ass with my big bulgarian BRUTE".... Alexander. Rusev.


Well she's speaking Russian not Bulgarian. But fair point.


----------



## dani_ru (Jun 3, 2014)

If it still actual =) I'll translate U a few promos. 
Previously BYP for my english, cause my native language is russian. 

For example, Smackdown: March 7, 2014 Alexander Rusev & Lana on-stage promo 
"Hello from Russian country which gets more gold medals than your's America in these Olympic Games."

Raw: March 10 2014 Alexander Rusev & Lana on-stage promo 
"We are honored today to be in Memphis, which is the fourth dangerous city in America. If you try, you'll be the first next year" 

It's certainly fun to listen her russian speech with full of mistakes in cases, declensions. But it normal for foreigner =)) 

On the ppv Payback she told Rusev, that he must gather one's strength, cause Putin looks at him =))
Really? =))) It's fun.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

The mishandling of Rusev's persona is a moot point. What I find curious is the unexpected interest in the "genuiness" of Lana's Kayfabe Russian persona. 

For the last six decades since the introduction of the foreign heel story line no one seemed to care or question the Kayfabe identities or origins of the wrestlers. One of the top Nazi German heels of my day was Karl von Hess. Von Hess was, in fact, of German descent. However, he served as a frogman in the U.S. Navy during WW II! He was a veteran and a patriot, but who questioned it? He could have won the Medal of Honor, but he was universally hated for being a zieg heiling Nazi in the ring.

And, since when did anyone really care about the genuiness of the Russian personas. There hasn't been one real Russian wrestler that I'm aware of. Nikolai Volkoff at least was a Croatian Slav and could give a halfway decent abbreviated rendition of the Soviet National Anthem. The rest of them were of various nationalities - Koloff being Canadian.

The same applies to American pop-culture, especially in the movies. Whether they are portrayed as "evil" communists or "mafia" thugs, Russian villains have been portrayed by non-Russians with questionable accents and absolutely no Russian facial characteristics - Lundgren and Schwarzenegger immediately come to mind.

Yes, Lana's Russian makes me cringe. But, so did Volkoff's singing! :lol It's not a big deal - *it's Kayfabe*!!! 

- Mike


Volkoff (Iosef Peruzovic) garbles some of the words, but sings the abbreviated anthem with a Slavic accent that does *NOT* grate on ones ears like Lana's babbling. However, in retrospect, *WHO CARES*??? It's wrestling! It's Kayfabe!! (Freddie Blassie was a piece of work! I loved that guy!! RIP)


----------

